# Appalling places to live in Britain..



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Seems to be an ever expanding list according to the folk and the posters over at 'Crap towns uk' and 'i live here'

Someone has stuck Reading in there. Reading? Seemed an inoffensive enough place when i worked there. Quiet and generally trouble free. Unless i missed something.

Luton always gets my vote...it's a place you can SMELL a mile before you arrive there. A particularly horrible place with almost no redeeming features. A place where cats go to die. Stevenage and Bedford are doing their utmost to catch up too.

Others that spring to mind are Bradford, Hull and Romford.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Margate and especially Cliftonville must be on the list. It's absolute filth. Cliftonville is like the bronx but even the drug dealers are skint.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I live in croydon

Leave,it at that


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Barnsley for sure


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Margate and ramsgate how they have changed from when I was younger, ramsgate was full of crack heads.


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Romford/upminster are ok loads of money there just surrounding areas Harold hill and Dagenham


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bail said:


> I live in croydon
> 
> Leave,it at that


Posh ****er. I used to live in Thornton Heath.


----------



## nuttyboy (Oct 23, 2013)

Portsmouth .crap council .City overrun by immigrants


----------



## eatclean (Apr 30, 2013)

nuttyboy said:


> Portsmouth .crap council .City overrun by immagrants


I hate those ****ers that don't know English.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Blackburn. Jammed full of ethnic minorities who don't want to integrate and make their areas a disgusting mess, alcoholics, drug addicts and a football team run by chicken farmers.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Posh ****er. I used to live in Thornton Heath.


Wouldn't call west croydon massively posh lol

In a fairness due to property it'll get a lot better soon hoping to a flat their as a investment


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

All these places must be better than aldershot. We have Joanna Lumley to thank for all the Nepalese that decided to put down roots here and over run the town.

Also the town centre is pretty much empty with only £1 shops and the new area they just built, well subway couldn't even last a year


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Originally from Lewisham would of taken a few of these places in a heartbeat !


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Went to great Yarmouth the other week.

Oh my days never seen so many ugly and unhealthy people!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Most of the seaside resorts are shatholes these days!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bretton in Peterborough is a sh1thole. In fact, just all of Peterborough.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, Peterborough has gone downhill in the last few years. And Luton is probably the only town where residents try and negotiate prices in the £1 shops.

I also give you....Hatfield or Shatfield as its known locally. Gone from being a nice town with BAE as principal employer to a rathole filled with cheap and nasty overseas 'students' (average age 30) dodgy Poles and lazy Africans. Horrible ethnic shops in what passes for a town centre and ASDA as the main supermarket. Folk have been leaving en masse for the past 20 years.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Rotherham at the moment ????


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Swindon & Aldershot


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

nuttyboy said:


> Portsmouth .crap council .City overrun by immagrants


 Portsmouth is overrun with immigrants? Never knew that. The hardworking type or the downright bloody lazy type?

Near to me there is a large part of Luton that is virtually downtown Karachi and its spreading. Like a virus.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sunderland. If you're not employed by the Honda factory, you are technically unemployed.

Bridlington. It's like a cement mixer dumped it's load on a beach.

Bridgend. Suicide capital of the UK? I was there for 3 hours and I nearly topped myself.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

PLauGE said:


> Rotherham at the moment ????


It's a tad hostile right now lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bail said:


> Wouldn't call west croydon massively posh lol
> 
> In a fairness due to property it'll get a lot better soon hoping to a flat their as a investment


good idea. I've actually kept hold of my house in Thornton Heath for just that reason. You reckon prices are going up round there?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

SJL1990 said:


> Sunderland. If you're not employed by the Honda factory, you are technically unemployed.
> 
> Bridlington. It's like a cement mixer dumped it's load on a beach.
> 
> Bridgend. Suicide capital of the UK? I was there for 3 hours and I nearly topped myself.


Shame about Sunderland. Most of my family are scattered across there, used to love the place as a kid


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

everyone i meet seems to think its siht were they live,there doesn't seem to be much community spirit about these days sadly


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

alot of teesside: boro, stockton, redcar and the places inbetween can be pretty fooking grim and full of drugged up chavs with socks tucked into their trackies walking down the street with a spliff and a can of stella


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

smity220385 said:


> All these places must be better than aldershot. We have Joanna Lumley to thank for all the Nepalese that decided to put down roots here and over run the town.
> 
> Also the town centre is pretty much empty with only £1 shops and the new area they just built, well subway couldn't even last a year


Aldershot is a dive.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good idea. I've actually kept hold of my house in Thornton Heath for just that reason. You reckon prices are going up round there?


Massivly mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

hometrainer said:


> everyone i meet seems to think its siht were they live,there doesn't seem to be much community spirit about these days sadly


I love where I live, got out of Blackburn and now live in a small village called Croston. It's beautiful, loads of nice old buildings, good restaurants, easy to get to work and all I have to do is walk across the road and I'm in the countryside. Just a 10 minute drive to the gym too.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

hometrainer said:


> everyone i meet seems to think its siht were they live,there doesn't seem to be much community spirit about these days sadly


It's really nice where i live.

I don't really speak to my neighbours or anything but it's a nice clean town with low crime figures which is all you can ask for really.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fletch68 said:


> Seems to be an ever expanding list according to the folk and the posters over at 'Crap towns uk' and 'i live here'
> 
> Someone has stuck Reading in there. Reading? Seemed an inoffensive enough place when i worked there. Quiet and generally trouble free. Unless i missed something.
> 
> ...


Romford in Essex?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lighty02 said:


> Romford/upminster are ok loads of money there just surrounding areas Harold hill and Dagenham


Dagenham, yep gets my vote haha


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

T100 said:


> Romford in Essex?


 The one and only.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ilford, now that's a proper ****hole


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fletch68 said:


> The one and only.


Just seemed strange you mentioned big cities and then the small town of Romford haha but I can't argue with you fella


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

T100 said:


> Ilford, now that's a proper ****hole


Hate that place, its awful even driving through. Memories of being dragged round that shopping centre as a kid as well.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Luton is a proper dive. Only been to watch the football there a few times but what i've seen of it was shocking.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aliking10 said:


> Hate that place, its awful even driving through. Memories of being dragged round that shopping centre as a kid as well.


Traffic lights every 50 yards so you have time to admire how much of a **** hole it is as well


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

RACK said:


> It's a tad hostile right now lol


Got a interview in rotherham town at 11.30 for my old dear, I'm an amputee and get eye balled in town at best of times with the army style black prosphetic leg, so this could be disasterous


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Rotherham isn't a nice place in the afternoon lol

I'll be at the gym on the outskirts of town about 1230 so will keep my eyes open when driving through


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> Luton is a proper dive. Only been to watch the football there a few times but what i've seen of it was shocking.


 I think Luton has been officially designated as an open public toilet.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Having traveled the country for football these are my experiences in appalling locations.

Stoke. Particularly the Port Vale bit which is called Burslem. Just a scrubby area, seriously rough looking everywhere you look. Couldn't pay me to live there.

Luton, horrible. 99% foreign but its not just like feeling a foreigner in your own country its the mattresses in peoples front gardens, litter everywhere and general horrid atmosphere. Bleak looking place.

Wolverhampton. Rough looking area, grey, old buildings and the locals were vile.

Walsall, similar to above but on a lesser scale. Just a miserable looking town.

Birmingham, just generally a run down rough looking city. I'm sure there are nice parts but unfortunately I didn't see any lol.

East Ham - not a nice place, probably made worse on football match days particularly by the large amount of brainless west ham louts walking about looking for trouble. Much nicer areas of London around, this is the one to give a miss unless you are all about having a few beers, curry followed by a punch up.

Honourable mention. Tranmere - locals weren't particularly aggressive but they were walking down the street in tracksuits & pyjamas. The the area looked rough and prone to a bit of violence and even some of the young kids looked up for a brawl if it went down. Saw a group of 5 year olds on toy scooters and genuinely thought they were part of a biker gang.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Why are so many British towns so ****?

Oh yeah, they're filled with **** British chav people.

I live 6 miles away from a **** town and it's lovely and rural.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

braxbro said:


> Having traveled the country for football these are my experiences in appalling locations.
> 
> Stoke. Particularly the Port Vale bit which is called Burslem. Just a scrubby area, seriously rough looking everywhere you look. Couldn't pay me to live there.
> 
> ...


 "Brainless West Ham louts?" Surely not.....hey, what about their manager?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Any council that outsources their responsibilities to private companies generally loses about 10 thousand brownie points


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Im from scumhole Manchester so i cant say anything. But I will list the colon dives I have seen.

Walker in newcastle

morcombe (Full of scummy council munters, especially the youths)

Barnsley (lol)

Stacksteds (Full of old hardball head retired workers who like to cover themselves in dust and take everyone on in the local)

Blackpool (Its a bit like hollywood with even more homeless people, but no place for filmstars)

Canvey Island (My ex fiancee is from there. MY GOD. Wtf was i thinking..., i have never ever seen so many vile 2 faced plastic fake parasites in all my life. Biggest racist community ive ever seen, full of boy racers. Its a part of essex where the chavs would buy a porsche but have no money to put the petrol in it)

In general seaside towns are as rough as a badgers left bollock aswell.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

north east england isnt really as bad as some places, but where i am from is known to be nice and were slowly been infected by the **** head culture that has swept alot of the country, dole, kids drinking all night, random murders seem to be on the up...


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

andysutils said:


> In general seaside towns are as rough as a badgers left bollock aswell.


Its a weird one. Portsmouth is also a dive and should have made my list. However, the South-west is pretty nice. Also, Bournemouth is incredible. Really nice place would happily live there.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Most of Liverpool...Spent 18months in Kensington there, was fooking disgusting...couldn't go to the shops without being bothered by 'off their face hookers' or ski bats....Anfield was horrible too, place looked like the genital wart on the cock of Britain


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

SLOUGH!


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> SLOUGH!


 Ah....the first mention of Slough. Used to be referred to as the armpit of England, long since overtaken by other places such as Luton. In the 1970's a judge asked a defendant where he was from. "Slough" was the answer and the judge told him he could go back there as it's an extremely unpleasant town.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Luton is terrible, it's like the council have given up.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm originally from Leigh, a small ex-mining town just south of Bolton.

Whenever I go back up there, I'm reminded of what an absolute shythole the place is. It was horrible when I escaped in the 80's, and it's not improved in the past 30 years.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BetterThanYou said:


> SLOUGH!


Looks more like Sloughana now mate.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Luton is terrible, it's like the council have given up.


 The council do anything that the Asians tell them to do...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Surprised Stoke has only the single mention...... Gotta be the shiitest, least cultured city I've ever seen.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bradford - what a sh1t hole that place is

Rochdale - awful

Parts of Salford - full of skip rats

Blakckpool - i've got a project on there at the moment and there's some sights. a woman the other day was pushing a pram saying "why wont you stop crying?" in the pram was a bottle of lemonade!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Bracknell


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Boshlop said:


> north east england isnt really as bad as some places, but where i am from is known to be nice and were slowly been infected by the **** head culture that has swept alot of the country, dole, kids drinking all night, random murders seem to be on the up...


I like South Shields, the beach area is spot on. I don't think we have it too bad round here. I recently drove through Bradford and that was very grim by all accounts, made Sunderland and South Shields look like paradise.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Blackpool, where am from..... not the best.

One of the highest teenage pregnancies in the UK, I heard divorce capital too, Worsed paid jobs here too, list goes on.


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

SJL1990 said:


> Sunderland. If you're not employed by the Honda factory, you are technically unemployed.
> 
> Bridlington. It's like a cement mixer dumped it's load on a beach.
> 
> Bridgend. Suicide capital of the UK? I was there for 3 hours and I nearly topped myself.


It's Nissan mate, not Honda, and you're right, if that factory was to close down or move, the whole of the North East would be knackered, people from Newcastle, Middlesborough, Hartlepool etc etc... also work at Nissan. I don't think you can put it on the list as one of the ****test places to live just because most of the population work at one factory.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Bradford - what a sh1t hole that place is
> 
> Rochdale - awful
> 
> ...


hope the lemonade is ok


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Fletch68 said:


> Seems to be an ever expanding list according to the folk and the posters over at 'Crap towns uk' and 'i live here'
> 
> Someone has stuck Reading in there. Reading? Seemed an inoffensive enough place when i worked there. Quiet and generally trouble free. Unless i missed something.
> 
> ...


lol, Hull is terrible! Ive worked there a few times and ive never seen so many grey jogging bottom wearing scumbags pushing prams in my whole life! lol


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Bradford - what a sh1t hole that place is
> 
> Rochdale - awful
> 
> ...


Liam where you working..? Construction??


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

hometrainer said:


> everyone i meet seems to think its siht were they live,there doesn't seem to be much community spirit about these days sadly


I like living in leeds got a nice wide mix of so many different people so cant really complain tbh.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

AlexB18 said:


> I like living in leeds got a nice wide mix of so many different people so cant really complain tbh.


i love the village wear i live nice green out the front for the kids to have a kick about the town i worked in i really liked also but people just seem just seem to moan about it for the sake of it.

i have been to Leeds thought it was a nice place also


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

hometrainer said:


> i love the village wear i live nice green out the front for the kids to have a kick about the town i worked in i really liked also but people just seem just seem to moan about it for the sake of it.
> 
> i have been to Leeds thought it was a nice place also


human nature these days people just find a reason to moan about anything mate, your always going to get ****holes wherever you live just depends where you live as to the variety and type of those ****holes.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Liam where you working..? Construction??


yes mate. you know the old Burger King? there. its a dance college above and the views in there are awesome!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> hope the lemonade is ok


it looked ok to me


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> yes mate. you know the old Burger King? there. its a dance college above and the views in there are awesome!


What company you with..? QS or on the tools..?

Live in Blackpool and didn't even realise they were remodelling the building.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

wowww. After reading all this i've come to the conclusion that Bradford is'nt really too bad. :thumb:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

In Hull I saw a mum who looked about 30 lighting a *** for her daughter who looked about 13. Classy place.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

I live in Hull .. it's the same as anywhere else really good and bad parts

I've also lived in middlesbrough ...put it this way 2 minutes walk from my house was a newsagents that got held up by a lad with a double barrel shotgun..... the lad left the shop on a stretcher after the owner dragged him over the counter shotgun first and kicked the sh1t out of him haha!!


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

jimmy26 said:


> I live in Hull .. it's the same as anywhere else really good and bad parts
> 
> I've also lived in middlesbrough ...put it this way 2 minutes walk from my house was a newsagents that got held up by a lad with a double barrel shotgun..... the lad left the shop on a stretcher after the owner dragged him over the counter shotgun first and kicked the sh1t out of him haha!!


where do you train?


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Gotista said:


> where do you train?


At home mate

I'm what i believe is called Antisocial


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

jimmy26 said:


> At home mate
> 
> I'm what i believe is called Antisocial


good for you, your not missing out. can't wait to leave this ****hole.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> Newport south wales.
> 
> I win


 I heard good things about Newport from a cousin who lived there...


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Gotista said:


> good for you, your not missing out. can't wait to leave this ****hole.


Where abouts are you mate?


----------



## Mike_Hunt (Sep 2, 2012)

I fear Luton could be the next Rotherham. Definitely a potential Isis recruitment ground.

Would not say Hatfield that bad.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

jimmy26 said:


> At home mate
> 
> I'm what i believe is called Antisocial


Thats exactly what im gonna do when i get back to it.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Anywhere in manchester


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

jimmy26 said:


> Where abouts are you mate?


im in hull for a year on a university placement.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Gotista said:


> im in hull for a year on a university placement.


Lucky you! :thumb:


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mike_Hunt said:


> I fear Luton could be the next Rotherham. Definitely a potential Isis recruitment ground.
> 
> Would not say Hatfield that bad.


 It isn't that bad...but it has potential.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> What company you with..? QS or on the tools..?
> 
> Live in Blackpool and didn't even realise they were remodelling the building.


I'm the QS mate so down once a week. Company is contract services.

Works are cathodic protection, masonry repairs, new windows and a food. Not a bad little job


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Bradford - what a sh1t hole that place is
> 
> Rochdale - awful
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Bradford what a **** hole. Lived there for a bit and had to move to leeds


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> SLOUGH!


 Exactly what I was going to post. My dad stays along the road in Colnbrook which is quite nice but Slough is a fvcking dive.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

SJL1990 said:


> Sunderland. If you're not employed by the Honda factory, you are technically unemployed.
> 
> Bridlington. It's like a cement mixer dumped it's load on a beach.
> 
> Bridgend. Suicide capital of the UK? I was there for 3 hours and I nearly topped myself.


its the Nissan factory not honda :lol:


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

I've lived in Clacton, Edinburgh, Bathgate, Salford, Sheffield, Gateshead, Newcastle, Plymouth, Manchester and London.

In terms of being horrid places to live people-wise, Edinburgh and London are the worst.

Horrible places to live infrastructure/looks/scenery/littering etc Bathgate, Salford and Plymouth were the worst. Basically places where people are poor are usually run down, grotty and need a lot of money pumping into them.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Not sure I'd put Reading in there!

They've just spent a billion quid on the railway station and its probably the best place in the country for jobs at the moment.

Throw in the great schools, nice suburbs and great transport links to the rest of the country and you have a rather nice town.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Can't believe this thread has got this far without Glasgow or Fife in Scotland getting a mention,probably two of the worst regions,if not the worst,in whole of the uk...


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> Can't believe this thread has got this far without Glasgow or Fife in Scotland getting a mention,probably two of the worst regions,if not the worst,in whole of the uk...


 I'm from Fife. Some parts are really bad but others are polar opposite. Its a big place.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

RS86 said:


> I'm from Fife. Some parts are really bad but others are polar opposite. Its a big place.


Where in fife you from mate?

So am I...


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> Where in fife you from mate?
> 
> So am I...


 Actually moved to Perth now n been living there for past 6 years.

Do you nip down to the local show in Lochgelly before the Nabbas each year? Muscle Xcess I think its called.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

if your hard working and honest your all more than welcome to come to swansea to reside! come and see the gower peninsula to see our luck! but its not all pretty sight but a damn sight better than most cities in the UK.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

RS86 said:


> Actually moved to Perth now n been living there for past 6 years.
> 
> Do you nip down to the local show in Lochgelly before the Nabbas each year? Muscle Xcess I think its called.


I've been before,not for couple years,usually in lochgelly centre eh?

Perth is ok,though was up there early one Sunday morning and was shocked how many skeleton like junkies were walking about the high street so early..


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> I've been before,not for couple years,usually in lochgelly centre eh?
> 
> Perth is ok,though was up there early one Sunday morning and was shocked how many skeleton like junkies were walking about the high street so early..


 Yeah that's the one. Iv never been, usually just go to the Nabbas but gonna go next year. Couple.lads from my gym were competing last year.

Yeah we have had loads of the fvckers walking around down South Street in recent years. Make the place look a joke the shameless smelly scummy [email protected]

You will no doubt agree with me that Methil is an absolute dive, think that has to be the worst place I can think of in Fife.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Methil is a hole,so is lochgelly and ballingry.

Parts of Glenrothes and Kirkcaldy too.

Kelty isn't exactly paradise on earth either.

Glasgow must **** on every other place in the uk when it comes to list of ****holes though,it's the pits.

No exaggeration that parts of Glasgow has lower life expectancy than Iraq and Bangladesh.

I go there often for the football and it's like the 3rd world in lots of it..


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

anywhere north of watford, south of wimbledon, east of bexley heath or west of heathrow /end thread


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

nuttyboy said:


> Portsmouth .crap council .City overrun by immigrants


Thats where im from originally, and glad I moved away. I tried to move back last year and lasted 7 months before I got back out


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

babyarm said:


> Bracknell


I live in Bracknell...

I think you need to think carefully about what "an appalling place to live" is. Bracknell is no where near appalling. The town centre is horrible, but that's being heavily re-developed.

There are two train stations, both on the London Waterloo line, great transport links, very good job opportunities. The crime rate is extremely low, housing is fairly cheap for the South East.

It's got lots of amenities, cinema, bowling, ice rink, good industrial estates, lots of gyms, a large leisure centre.

Bear in mind, this is a tiny town with a lot of facilities. I'm not sure it qualifies as "appalling".


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

everywhere has sh!te places everywhere has nice places whether its a town, city, county whatever.

/thread


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Fortis said:


> Barnsley for sure


Leave it out for fcuk sake mate...I'm trying to sell my house when you have done.. :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Went to great Yarmouth the other week.
> 
> Oh my days never seen so many ugly and unhealthy people!


With the weed and pîss smelling market :lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Adz said:


> Blackburn. Jammed full of ethnic minorities who don't want to integrate and make their areas a disgusting mess, alcoholics, drug addicts and a football team run by chicken farmers.


Was gonna say Blackburn! Went last weekend for kids school uniforms.. ****ing hell. The market was absolutely packed with "ethnic minorities"... Was definitely ethnic majorities! Never seen anything like it. The place is an utter **** hole. I live in Accrington which is pretty bad. Full of bag heads and tramps but Blackburn centre shocked me.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Bradford - what a sh1t hole that place is
> 
> Rochdale - awful
> 
> ...


Last sentence is by far the funniest thing I've ever read on here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

40% of England is a sh!t hole now.

Why ???


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

lazy said:


> Not sure I'd put Reading in there!
> 
> They've just spent a billion quid on the railway station and its probably the best place in the country for jobs at the moment.
> 
> Throw in the great schools, nice suburbs and great transport links to the rest of the country and you have a rather nice town.


Agreed, Reading is an awful shout as one of the worst which is why I think i've only seen it mentioned once.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

dallas said:


> 40% of England is a sh!t hole now.
> 
> Why ???


Its most likely because like in the earlier day. There is no segregation between councils anymore so they house the scum of the earth into any areas they can find now anywhere in the country and allow them to move where ever they please, so they then just fck up everyone elses town and spread like cancer.

There use to be good places and then the bad places. Now its all the same scroathole everywhere now


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Bradford - what a sh1t hole that place is
> 
> Rochdale - awful
> 
> ...


do you know what this is mate?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

andysutils said:


> Its most likely because like in the earlier day. There is no segregation between councils anymore so they house the scum of the earth into any areas they can find now anywhere in the country and allow them to move where ever they please, so they then just fck up everyone elses town and spread like cancer.
> 
> There use to be good places and then the bad places. Now its all the same scroathole everywhere now


Its why I like Kidderminster. We have no council houses.

But I did live in Halesowen for 5 years and thats full of them. Shi! Hole now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

andysutils said:


> do you know what this is mate?


Lol. Where is this going ?????


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

dallas said:


> Lol. Where is this going ?????


lol nowhere. its not classed as a sausage roll in Manchester. It is know as... The Wythenshawe dummy 

and

Wythenshawe baby gate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Christ I forgot about Blackpool, proper classy place.

The only town where the rats crawl back into the sewer as it's nicer.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

raptordog said:


> Leave it out for fcuk sake mate...I'm trying to sell my house when you have done.. :lol:


Good luck


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Anywhere with a population of more than 5000.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Margate

full of Walter Mitty types and Wanna be skin heads


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> Margate
> 
> full of Walter Mitty types and Wanna be skin heads


 :lol:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Bobby1413 said:


> I live in Bracknell...
> 
> I think you need to think carefully about what "an appalling place to live" is. Bracknell is no where near appalling. The town centre is horrible, but that's being heavily re-developed.
> 
> ...


It's being built up at the moment but it's always been rough. Chav capital. Just yesterday a friend of mine got punched in the face for trying to stop some t*t robbing his misses purse in the town centre.

Nice place.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lived in a few places, some have been pretty awful

Preston - was a total dive in the 90s but had improved last time I went there

Morecambe - Just...no. Place where people go to die (like most coastal towns tbh)

Ilkeston - it was horrific in 1990, it is actually worse now. Didn't realise that was possible.

Luton - I don't live there but I used to work there...miserable hovel that it is, the town centre is depressing - the town just needs to be put out of its misery

Stevenage and Harlow - dunno about appalling but they are ugly concrete monstrosities

Southend - I was there yesterday, it's like Morecambe with concrete (but at least they're knocking down most of the ugly office blocks)


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

Im from Luton,

Its pretty desperate to be honest,

but to be fair still not as bad as most of the derelict northern towns, Blackpool springs to mind, one row in from the sea front and its crack city lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Bradford!!!


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

The Fold, Kings Norton, Birmingham. The End.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

AshleyW said:


> Im from Luton,
> 
> Its pretty desperate to be honest,
> 
> but to be fair still not as bad as most of the derelict northern towns, Blackpool springs to mind, one row in from the sea front and its crack city lol


 Luton needs 500 million tonnes of concrete poured over it so they can start all over again.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Only been to skemersdale once and I wouldn't wanna go there again


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

bradford aka bradistan you feel like you should have to show your passport some were when you enter. add to that its just one mass of ringroads and the streets are littered with 5hit try and avoid the place at all costs.

Ill also second barnsley but thats for personal reasons and not anything to do with the actual town which i think is quite a lot nicer than were i live


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

jason7474utd said:


> bradford aka bradistan you feel like you should have to show your passport some were when you enter. add to that its just one mass of ringroads and the streets are littered with 5hit try and avoid the place at all costs.
> 
> Ill also second barnsley but thats for personal reasons and not anything to do with the actual town which i think is quite a lot nicer than were i live


Yep Bradford is a dump! Also Halifax is just as bad, Rotherham and Barnsley are also poo holes


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

East Manchester is a horrible place full of deluded man city fans and crack heads


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Tunbridge Wells. It's well ruff...


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I used ti live in Salford, and Little Hulton, both quite nasty places to be honest


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

babyarm said:


> It's being built up at the moment but it's always been rough. Chav capital. Just yesterday a friend of mine got punched in the face for trying to stop some t*t robbing his misses purse in the town centre.
> 
> Nice place.


Chav capital? Is it really... Have you been to any other place in England, those people you describe are everywhere. I will admit the town centre is horrible, however it's hardly unique in the fact it's soulless and populated by scummy looking characters.

As for your friend who got punched...

Robberies occur everywhere. Bracknell is incredibly low in crime and maybe your friend is unlucky.

...

..

.

I'm not deliberately "sticking up" for Bracknell, I just think you're deluded if you really do honestly categorise it as one of the worst places in the UK to live.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

raptordog said:


> Leave it out for fcuk sake mate...I'm trying to sell my house when you have done.. :lol:


my mrs is from there, just remind the people to take their jabs if they're moving from a different city/town to barnsley


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Venom said:


> Anywhere in manchester


Some parts of Manchester are alright, like Didsbury. Most of it's rough though.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

ryda said:


> Yep Bradford is a dump! Also Halifax is just as bad, Rotherham and Barnsley are also poo holes


My home town hasn't been mentioned yet, but is in the middle of all those. Tbh I don't think it's as bad as those places.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Varg said:


> My home town hasn't been mentioned yet, but is in the middle of all those. Tbh I don't think it's as bad as those places.


Leeds? My dad's from there all his side of the family still live in Chapletown it used to be like a second home to me


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Some parts of Manchester are alright, like Didsbury. Most of it's rough though.


Any other nice places in manchester? Kinda wanna rent a flat in a nice place for uni in a couple years.

I'm still yet to find one.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Venom said:


> Any other nice places in manchester? Kinda wanna rent a flat in a nice place for uni in a couple years.
> 
> I'm still yet to find one.


Most students rent a place in Withington, you should be ok there, not far from uni.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Venom said:


> Any other nice places in manchester? Kinda wanna rent a flat in a nice place for uni in a couple years.
> 
> I'm still yet to find one.


Withington, chorlton, whalley range


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Most students rent a place in Withington, you should be ok there, not far from uni.


Yeah I've got one near there currently but was thinking about renting a house in a really nice place for my last year (5th year)


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Venom said:


> Yeah I've got one near there currently but was thinking about renting a house in a really nice place for my last year (5th year)


Depends how much you're willing to spend and how far out you want to live. You could go mad and live in Alderley Edge or Bowdon or somewhere but you'd have to have a lot of money for that and students aren't known for having lots of money.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Depends how much you're willing to spend and how far out you want to live. You could go mad and live in Alderley Edge or Bowdon or somewhere but you'd have to have a lot of money for that and students aren't known for having lots of money.


Been to alderly edge. **** traveling 45 mins to uni lol.

What's the closest, but nicest place possible?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Venom said:


> Been to alderly edge. **** traveling 45 mins to uni lol.
> 
> What's the closest, but nicest place possible?


so where in Manchester are you living now? I need to compare.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

ryda said:


> Leeds? My dad's from there all his side of the family still live in Chapletown it used to be like a second home to me


Nah, Hudds. Parts of Leeds are really nice. Not Chapeltown though.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> so where in Manchester are you living now? I need to compare.


On oxford road, towards curry mile


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Venom said:


> On oxford road, towards curry mile


You want somewhere close and nice? Would have to be Didsbury I think. The only place I know of.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

ENGLAND, would of saved 10 pages


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> ENGLAND, would of saved 10 pages


Really? Why so negative? I think England is a good place to live in, obviously with some exceptions.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ahal84 said:


> Really? Why so negative? I think England is a good place to live in, obviously with some exceptions.


You havnt seen the pss hole plaque lives in


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Being from bradford I can vouch for it being a ****hole.

Live in portsmouth now & it's alright to be honest.

Blackpool is the worst place in the UK though.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

I think we can safely say any city or large town is pretty much a 5hit hole now as its were the dross tend to gather and turn the inner citys into what can only be described as a kin to ghettos.

I live in leeds and there are some ok places to live but they tend to border 5hit holes as everyone is crammed on top of each other. If you drive a little to the dales or north yorkshire there are some really nice places if of course you have the money


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

jason7474utd said:


> I think we can safely say any city or large town is pretty much a 5hit hole now as its were the dross tend to gather and turn the inner citys into what can only be described as a kin to ghettos.
> 
> I live in leeds and there are some ok places to live but they tend to border 5hit holes as everyone is crammed on top of each other. If you drive a little to the dales or north yorkshire there are some really nice places if of course you have the money


Harrogate has some very nice scenic places, York is nice but a few smack heads knock around sadly.

There a few untouched gems in Yorkshire I agree.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

naturalun said:


> Harrogate has some very nice scenic places, York is nice but a few smack heads knock around sadly.
> 
> There a few untouched gems in Yorkshire I agree.


Harrogates alright my cousin got married down there a few years back and more recently I brought a car down that way can't complain really


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

What is St Neots like?


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Venom said:


> Any other nice places in manchester? Kinda wanna rent a flat in a nice place for uni in a couple years.
> 
> I'm still yet to find one.


 Timperley perhaps???


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> ENGLAND, would of saved 10 pages


 You may be onto summat there lad. The place is becoming something of an overpriced toilet these days. You practically need to be a felching millionaire to live here. And all the flotsam and scum of Europe seem to make their way here on the backs of lorries...


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> What is St Neots like?


 Was ok a few years back...not a bad place actually. Reasonable house prices, some nice views around the river. Crap shopping though. Still it's far better than SANDY which is ruddy awful.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

ryda said:


> Only been to skemersdale once and I wouldn't wanna go there again


grew up here, still have family here!

words really cant describe:lol:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

bogbrush said:


> grew up here, still have family here!
> 
> words really cant describe:lol:


Haha I only went to the prescient and the estate around there what a disgusting area


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

Birmingham. ****


----------



## JermaineSUS (Feb 5, 2014)

Rotherham


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

ryda said:


> Haha I only went to the prescient and the estate around there what a disgusting area


the concourse?, or as we say "de conee"


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

bogbrush said:


> the concourse?, or as we say "de conee"


Yep it needs bulldozing


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

iiadrenaliine said:


> Birmingham. ****


 Some parts of Birmingham are truly terrible.....


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Fletch68 said:


> Seems to be an ever expanding list according to the folk and the posters over at 'Crap towns uk' and 'i live here'
> 
> Someone has stuck Reading in there. Reading? Seemed an inoffensive enough place when i worked there. Quiet and generally trouble free. Unless i missed something.
> 
> ...


I fully agree with Luton, Stevanage and Bedford all absolute Sh1t holes.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm originally from a small village just outside Bournemouth. Go back quite often for a bit of peace and quiet.

Moved to Bristol for uni and now live and work here after graduating last year. I feel quite lucky reading this thread.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

central bristol seems like heaven after reading this thread :lol:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

A friend of ours once described Crewe as 'a town who's name rhymes with the sound you make when you arrive there'


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Some parts of Manchester are alright, like Didsbury. Most of it's rough though.


Didsbury isnt bad, funnily enough it has the most reported crimes in manchester or near the top. But i think thats because people round there stand for less crap or people complain that someone has walked down the street and bounced a football once off a kerb 

A lot of manny is rough. Some parts of eccles are nice and even some of Salford has improved a lot. The problem now is the outskirts as all the inner city scum has just been pushed out further afield.

I think its improved a lot. Its nowhere near as bad as it was back in the 90s. I grewup around Salford and inner city areas, I thought Salford was far worse in the 90s and late 80s than it is now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2014)

bradistan.what a dump


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone put Gloucester on there? Filthy **** hole...im lucky to live in churchdown, just out of glos, and near Cheltenham


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ross S said:


> Most of the seaside resorts are shatholes these days!


Coz it's cheaper to go to Spain than it is to get the train to the seaside and have lunch.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

shotgun said:


> bradistan.what a dump


 Twinned with Lutanistan??


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Rotherham, and i have to cover the kids in pork dripping to keep the Mussies away...


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Coz it's cheaper to go to Spain than it is to get the train to the seaside and have lunch.


That's exactly it mate!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Margate and especially Cliftonville must be on the list. It's absolute filth. Cliftonville is like the bronx but even the drug dealers are skint.


But it does have the oh so amazing.(not) ..turner contemporary ...erm...what ever it's meant to be. This was an attempt to get posh.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

The slating of seaside towns has me a bit confused? other than the fact all mentioned are english ones...I'm from a rouger area of swansea, but was brought up with standards, respect and work ethic, so when i see the 'Trash' around town it doesnt bother me so much as it would other people here, and im pretty sure that Swansea has the biggest heroin and steroid use in the UK...


----------

